# A few shots from Arizona



## Terry D (Jun 3, 2013)

Just a few pics from my recent trip to Prescott, AZ.


----------



## escorial (Jun 3, 2013)

quality


----------



## candid petunia (Jun 3, 2013)

Wonderful pics, Terry.


----------



## moderan (Jun 3, 2013)

Beautiful. One of them pics even had water in it. You don't see that every day in central Arizona


----------



## Terry D (Jun 3, 2013)

moderan said:


> Beautiful. One of them pics even had water in it. You don't see that every day in central Arizona



That's Watson Lake in Prescott, mod. There are several lakes in the area.


----------



## iflewoverthecuckoosnest (Jun 3, 2013)

Beautiful pictures of a beautiful landscape.


----------



## PiP (Jun 3, 2013)

Great pictures Terry, thanks for sharing  I particulary liked the last one - looks like there should be vulchers lurking around...


----------



## Pluralized (Jun 3, 2013)

Nice shots, Terry. I've always wanted to visit the desert, and these are a vicarious reminder. Thanks for sharing these.


----------



## moderan (Jun 3, 2013)

Terry D said:


> That's Watson Lake in Prescott, mod. There are several lakes in the area.



Yeah, I know. Between Phoenix and Flagstaff, the land arches sharply upward and there's more water. Was joke.


----------



## Terry D (Jun 3, 2013)

moderan said:


> Yeah, I know. Between Phoenix and Flagstaff, the land arches sharply upward and there's more water. Was joke.



I didn't realize how 'upward' it was. We drove route 89A from Prescott to Flagstaff--the route takes you through Sedona--and were treated to some seriously twisty mountain roads. My wife was not a fan. I can see why that drive is considered one of the top ten scenic drives in America though.


----------



## moderan (Jun 4, 2013)

People think the desert is all sand dunes and flatland. There you have the high desert merging with canyon country. Gorgeous country to visit.


----------



## Terry D (Jun 4, 2013)

moderan said:


> People think the desert is all sand dunes and flatland. There you have the high desert merging with canyon country. Gorgeous country to visit.



...or to retire to in a few years.


----------



## Dunluchyn (Jun 15, 2013)

# 2 has the potential for some great cut and takes....there is a lot happening in there...which reminds me that I'd better get back to some of my work before the Admiral has my hide for being slack


----------



## Gumby (Jun 15, 2013)

Those are beautiful, Terry. I was born and raised in Arizona until the age of about 9, so those bring back good memories.


----------



## MaeyMaeyCute (Aug 12, 2013)

I love the one of the craggy tree!  Very interesting!


----------



## Skodt (Aug 12, 2013)

I hear Arizona is even prettier during the night. I would love to get a chance to find out for myself. Good work here Terry.


----------

